# compiling unpv12e source



## tblount (Oct 24, 2001)

I picked up a copy of Stevens' "UNIX Network Programming" volume 1.  I have downloaded the source code and I am trying to build this on a G4 with Mac OS X (10.1).  Does anyone know how to get "configure" to recognize the host type?


----------



## jcpowers21 (Oct 24, 2001)

cp /usr/libexec/config.* .

make sure you are in the directory that you untarred so that the config files will be copied to the directory and when you run ./configure then your host type will be seen.

Justin


----------



## tblount (Oct 24, 2001)

That did the trick!

Regards,

Theron


----------



## pollo (Jan 15, 2003)

I just recently bought Steven's "Unix Network Programming" book, and I'm also having trouble getting the supplied source to work.

This previous solution given does not work with 10.2.3 because there aren't any config files in /usr/libexec

I can get the configure to pass by sending it a 
--host ppc,
but then nothing inside will make.

Any ideas??

>cp /usr/libexec/config.* .
> 
> make sure you are in the directory that you
>untarred so that the config files will be copied
>to the directory and when you run ./configure
>then your host type will be seen.


----------



## freereg (Aug 18, 2008)

Since this thread shows up at the top of a google search for the obvious thing one might search for trying to build the examples from Stevens, even though the question is almost a decade old here's the new, 10.5 leopard answer:

1. download, ungzip, and untar unpv12e.tar.gz from the net.
2. cd to the unpv12e directory
3. cp /usr/share/automake-1.10/config.* .
    (note that the automake version may change)
4.  ./configure
5. cd lib
6. Edit the file lib/mcast_join.c replacing 
     IPV6_ADD_MEMBERSHIP with IPV6_JOIN_GROUP
7. Edit the file lib/mcast_leave.c replacing
     IPV6_DROP_MEMBERSHIP with IPV6_LEAVE_GROUP
8. Still in the lib directory:
      make


[and just to help google a little more, these are the instructions howto for building
the example programs supplied with Richard Stevens, Unix Network Programming
on Apple Macintosh Mac OS X 10.5 leopard tiger panther]


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 18, 2008)

Ah!  Good to know.  Thanks for sharing the update, freereg.


----------

